# Seattle Squats



## XMNnmx

I apologize for all the Seattle shit.

Any good squats in Seattle, or anywhere else in the surrounding region (Olympia, etc.)? Or anyone who would be able to possibly show me this summer when I go up there?

I'm particularly curious...are there any such squats where I could stay for an extended period of time? Like, squats that have been operating for a while.


----------



## Amber Banks

When do you plan to be here? I have a functioning squat thats been going almost a year.


----------



## Matt Derrick

I might be up in the Seattle region later in the summer. Maybe I could hit you up? I'd like to check out what you're all doing up there, and maybe write an article about your squat on the blog here or something like that.


----------



## Amber Banks

Yeah, you should message me  I can give you my number & stuff. I just dont use the internet much.


----------



## XMNnmx

Amber Banks said:


> When do you plan to be here? I have a functioning squat thats been going almost a year.



I'm planning on going this Summer/Fall/Whenever. I'd like to get there at least before the end of August. But there are plenty of variables that could make my trip come sooner -- I'll know when it gets to be time to go. At least after I get a car.


----------



## Tiphareth

I'm also looking into Squats myself. I'm about to get ready to start travelling soon but before that I must leave Seattle life behind and such. I have friends I can couchsurf with in the area but I much rather get into them mindset/vibe before I head down South (shooting for Mexico).


----------



## Hellcathysteria

Also looking for squats in the Seattle area. Mostly been camping in snoqualmie


----------



## Matt Derrick

Hellcathysteria said:


> Also looking for squats in the Seattle area. Mostly been camping in snoqualmie



Come down south for the jamboree where it's warm...


----------



## Hellcathysteria

Matt Derrick said:


> Come down south for the jamboree where it's warm...


I'm so out of the loop I know not what you speak of


----------



## jaws

Hey I am in Seattle, any squats still here?


----------



## storyofrachel

I'm headed there soon, interested. I've always idealized the squatterpunk thing.


----------



## Matt Derrick

aliceglassofficial said:


> I'm headed there soon, interested. I've always idealized the squatterpunk thing.



this thread is quite old, so you probably won't get much of a response. personally, i've never heard of any long-standing squats in seattle that weren't temporary sleeping spots, but i could just be out of the loop.

not sure if you'll still be around then but a bunch of us are meeting up in seattle for the northwest folk life festival if you wanna meet some folks from StP (see event thread).


----------

